
An abstraction called text styles – How to save yourself from a typographic mess - siruelise
https://www.reaktor.com/blog/an-abstraction-called-text-styles/
======
sarukuku
author, ama

~~~
sansnomme
I know page design ≠ implementation of design but the poor font colour pairing
doesn't lend much credibility.

~~~
spronkey
I don't get it - what's wrong with the colour pairing?

~~~
sansnomme
The greyscale text is way too light. Very hard on the eyes.

~~~
spronkey
Hmm, it's possibly more the font, your system's font rendering, and/or your
display than the colour.

It's an easy pass for WCAG AA with 5:1 contrast ratio, but I think it's
marginal for WCAG AAA as it's about 20px in size, but not bold.

If you're finding that hard on the eyes it might pay to check your display's
brightness with a colorimeter. Most displays are far too bright out of the
box.

